# Hunting Club around Sparta,Ga.



## madsam (Sep 8, 2013)

I am trying to find out info on 2 Hunting Clubs located
in Hancock County around East Lake by Lake Sinclair.
The club names are CHC Hunting club and PTHC Hunting
Club.I am interested in a membership.Any help will be
appreciated.....


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent you PM


----------



## jnwolfe125 (May 28, 2017)

Bringing back a dead thread. I live off of Chickasaw Trail South and am also interested in finding out info on Chickasaw Hunting Club and PTHC.


----------

